# Any sketch hobbyists? (potential comp)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

By sketch hobbyist I mean folks like me who will doodle with a pencil and paper with their spare time. Or a tablet, it doesn't really matter too much. 

My aim is to see what kind of interest there is in this. If enough of you are keen, would any of you be up for a friendly sketching competition, perhaps a monthly themed contest dedicated to this section?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

not that good at it but ye sure i would enter


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> not that good at it but ye sure i would enter


X2 i can do some halfway decent sketches but not much more.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd love to!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I would definitely be interested. Most of my artistic talent (if you can even call it that) has to do with long-term stuff with intense detail, not so much sketches - but I do love drawing so I would enter for sure


----------

